# do you know this brand?



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

hey guys, a couple years back my dad picked up a board from the airport that was left there after some competition. it is a Torqrex board

does anyone have any information on this brand? i've googled it but only came up with japanese sites (and its all over japanese sights) as well as a price for an 07-08 torqrex board being 80,000 yen which is over 700 dollars.

on the deck it says "handmade in japan" but other than that i have no clue...

thanks!


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

ahahahahahhahahahaha what an excellent freebee.
and sorry i dont know anything about gortex.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

wel if you google them and then have them translate it you can understand it better. There a japanese snowboard company and it looks like they have some good products...


----------

